# Rescue Me new season starts 4/7/09



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Finally! We get 22 episodes of Rescue Me! 10pm 4/7/09 FX


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Finally! We get 22 episodes of Rescue Me! 10pm 4/7/09 FX


Just put it on Season pass, thanks!


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

cool. Must remember to put it on a SP.


----------



## yostmatt (Apr 6, 2005)

Just set up a SP... Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I've had a season pass since the 1st season. Nice to see it in the ToDo list.


----------



## Eleanor (Dec 1, 2004)

I never took it off season pass. I love this show. It has been too long.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

It's been on my SP list since season 2. Just thought I would post it for those that are new to the show or folks that lost their SP for whatever reason. Looking forward to the new season!


----------



## eddielives (Nov 29, 2007)

CANT WAIT!!! Now if I only had FX in HD.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Same here.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for reminding me ... need to set up a new SP for FXHD. :up:


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

And thanks for reminding me about FXHD .

Drew


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Did it run over? I did not check but noticed that the beginning said there was going to be alot of garbage in it such as video of some red carpet event.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't think so. My recording was only an hour and the only thing that cut off (I think) was the "coming up, this season, on Rescue Me" part.


----------



## tbb1226 (Sep 16, 2004)

sieglinde said:


> Did it run over? I did not check but noticed that the beginning said there was going to be alot of garbage in it such as video of some red carpet event.


Not this time. I always pad this show a minute on both ends and the last bit of the "red carpet event" (thinly disguised VW ad) used up the pad, but the program itself was done on time.

In the past this show has occasionally run over time, though, so if you can afford it, I highly recommend at least an extra minute on the end.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I always forget to pad it. I will set the SP to pad a bit.


----------



## Eleanor (Dec 1, 2004)

I love that Rescue Me is back !!!!


----------



## TomF (Apr 13, 2001)

eddielives said:


> CANT WAIT!!! Now if I only had FX in HD.


Well, there IS a way...


----------



## edkut (Mar 14, 2009)

I too am excited about the return of Rescue Me but it does piss me off how long it goes away for!!!


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

The extended delay this time (unless you count the minisodes) was most certainly the fault of the writers strike.

Drew


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

It was definitely the fault of the writers strike. Denis said that in more than one interview. They didn't have enough time to write and shoot a whole season of the show after the strike ended. So they decided to skip one year and do a standard 20+ episode season this year.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

TomF said:


> Well, there IS a way...


Here's the way if you have a Sony Blu-Ray player or Playstation 3:

http://www.mkv2vob.com/


----------

